# LG BD390 Bluray Player Slow Wireless



## cs006b (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello,

I have had my blueray player hooked into the same wireless network for about 18 months. Lately, when I turn it on, my LG BD390 has either been in a disconnected state (need to re-initialize connection) or the connection is very slow. No issues with other devices connected to the same router. Any ideas why the sudden change?

Thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi cs006b


Are you connecting to online gaming through your blueray ?


----------

